
What I learned about being rich - zeedotme
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/04/18/whatILearnedAboutBeingRich.html
======
10ren
I'm amazed at how mainstream twitter is. I watched some talk shows on TV last
night, and each one mentioned it. The newspaper was full of it.

Ugh.

------
nazgulnarsil
class struggle is a fallacious concept. everyone is looking out for
themselves.

~~~
lucumo
And their family and their friends and their colleagues and their
neighbours... Somewhat in that order.

